# How do you embed rare earth magnets in wood?



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm in the process of making a project that will utilize rare earth magnets to hold a light in place on a machine.

I was wondering what type of glue to use to embed my magnets into the wood. Hopefully it's something that Walmart, Lowes, or Home Depot carries, so I don't have to order it.

I just know that there's probably many of you out there who have the answer for me, so thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

You're in luck… Epoxy I'd say. I think I've read that in numerous places.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tom Fine Woodworking Sept/Oct 2007 says to use super glue to stick them in. I thought I read is a magazine while on my trip to use a thin wood cover over the magnet (like a dowel) to hold it in place. Test your magnets through wood before doing it to insure that they have the strength.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I've used 15 minute epoxy. I gave the magnet a scuff with 80grit, though I don't know that was entirely necessary. I used a forstner bit to bore a recess. In a lap desk I made for my daughter, I made a little pencil box that pulled out of the desk and attached to the top of the desk with rare earth magnets. I bored a hole in the hidden side on both the desk and the box, and used opposite pole orientation to attach the box. Using two magnets increased the strength going through the wood to make up for a little bit thicker wood needed to keep the forstner bit from poking through. It ended up pretty neat as you can't tell where the magnets are, but the box sticks to the table when we were driving. The entire project has since gotten run over in the driveway, but it worked pretty cool.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tom,
I use a shop made edge guide on my jointer plane that I made with three magnets. Like Tom I used a forstner and glued them in with 2P-10 or how ever you say it( super glue). No problems in the last year. That's a lot of Toms on one page.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I've used both Cyanoacrylate (Hot Stuff medium) and Epoxy. Just make sure you orient the magnets to the proper
polarity. I let them hook up and mark the bottoms with a marking pen so I know when they are dropped into the forstner hole they will draw one another. No one wants the mysterious hovering lid/cabinet door!


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

I have done exactly as Karson posted on a cabinet to hold doors closed worked great no problems


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm using the cups and flats from Rockler to hold the doors on our kitchen. I've had acouple taht didn't work quit like I wanted.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Tom,

since everybody else has given the proper answer, I'm going to inject a little humor.

Use a magnet!

Lee


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who weighed in on my question. Here are some pics of what I was up to.

I needed a light on my bandsaw, and I didn't want to drill holes in the frame of the saw, so I made this so that I could have my light.

*Here's a picture of the "magnet mounting block."*










*Here it is mounted on my bandsaw with a piece of angle iron to support the lamp.*










*Here is what it does.*










This is sweet!

Thanks to all of you for your technical support!!!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Very cool…I'm gonna go get some magnets.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, Bob, these things are amazingly strong. There are a gazillion applications for their use.

But, watch out. They are so strong, they can hurt you. There are even warnings on the package they come in. While I was trying to glue these into place, they got loose several times and man, they are hard to pull apart.

I remember reading about them in a woodworking magazine a while back, and then I found some in a local tool store here. I bought a couple packs of them with the idea that, one day I'll find a use for them. Well, that day came today - now I've got that light I always wanted on my saw.

The light I used was a "reclaimed" desk lamp. I "reclaimed" it from the storage, where it wasn't being used. I thought, I can use this.

I know I could have bought one for about $30 and some change, but this was way more fun!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Be sure to use a "heavy duty" light bulb or you will be replaceing them all the time.
Regular bulbs don't do too well with vibration.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Gary,

Thanks for the tip. I never even thought of that.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Douglas . . . Im thinking a "mysterious hovering lid/cabinet door" would be a hoot to give someone.

A box with a never shut lid. You would need another box to lay on the lid to keep it shut. Hmmmmmm


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree, it would be fun to see that hovering lid. I don't think Don would like that on one of his boxes though.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tom, gotta love the creativity of reusing old stuff! I hate our throw-away mentality here in the U.S.! I have one of those old lamps just hanging around in my workshop. I will get some of those rare earth magnets and make it a work-light like yours. Free up some space on my desk, too!
Thanks for the great idea!
God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"I hate our throw-away mentality here in the U.S.!" - Hawg

I agree. Probably the only thing that would make the U.S. a "resourceful" people again would be an economic slowdown. As long as we have pockets full of money, who needs to mess around like this - just go buy what you want. But sometimes, you can't buy what you want, and then you become creative.

My magnets cost me $3.50, and I still have (2) left.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

watch out hawg, them magnets is really RARE!! I want to see th hovering lid as well. I think we should appoint Zuki to build it for display. All in favor????


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah, Zuki better get busy.

: ^ )


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

Tom, you might also want to consider using a small compact fluorescent bulb. They can handle all kinds of vibrations and since you have that metal cover on the lamp it wouldn't even matter if you were to bang the occasional piece of wood into the lamp, they can take that too. Plus they only use about 7 watts versus whatever the bulb you're using now consumes.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Isaac,

That's a good idea! I just picked up some of those over the weekend (along with more magnets) ;^D


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Working on another box just now. Since it's another "good neighbor" box, I'll probably have to skip on "the Mysterious Hovering Lid" feature. Maybe if I decide to make a "bad neighbor" box.
Or Zuki can make one for his neighbor that needs a whack. He can use it to store his organo-phosphates.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a few of those rare earth magnets left over from another project. The guys thought it would be a good idea to glue them to shop tapes so they could be left around the shop, anywhere there was metal.

The problem was trying to center the magnet on the tape box. It wanted to move over top of the tape rather than stay in the center. So I let it. Even with 5 minute epoxy I could not hold it in place.

So now I can put the tape on the bandsaw, or the table saw, or the dust collector pipes, or whereever. Really handy.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

RARE earth magnets ain't that rare, Tom. www.woodcraft.com You can find a good selection, there.
They make a good way to replace a latch on a box or cabinet.

God Bless,
Hawg


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

So they're just "earth magnets" then? There's a name that doesn't make any sense unless they are clods of magnetized dirt.

I'm seeing the next contest challenge - the hovering box lid!.. or a gag kitchen cabinet install - Doors that never close! - handy feature on a childs toybox too - no pinched fingers!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

The super of all super magnets is the Neodymium Iron Boron magnet (NdFeB).

You can put on of them on each side of your wrist and they will stick.
The larger ones will also stick through a 2 inch piece of wood.

A magnet in the shape of a 1/2" cube has a pull force of over 24 pounds. So using just 4 of them would 
be almost 100 pounds of pull force.

If you want some, then take apart an old hard drive and you'll find 4 of them in there.
That's the most common thing they are used for.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, Scott - I already have those kitchen doors and they don't even have magnets in them!!

I too want to do the hovering lid technique. I want to make a gift for my granddaughter's 5th birthday. I think a box with a hovering lid would be pretty cool.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"So they're just "earth magnets" then? There's a name that doesn't make any sense unless they are clods of magnetized dirt." - Scottb

For those who wish a detailed analysis of "rare earth magnets," click here.

They are available at Woodcraft, Rockler, or Highland Hardware. I found mine at a local tool retailer (no shipping charges).


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

GaryK,

Thanks for the information on "The Super of All Super Magnets." I'll have to salvage some when my next hard drive crashes.

Magnets are truly an amazing phenomenon. Like electricity, they exert power that cannot be seen - but it is there.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm . . . well I just happen to have a couple of rare earth magnets in the shop.

I have started playing with my poplar and may just have to make a "Hover Lid Box" or "Nev-R-Shut" cupboard.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds good Zuki!

We'll wait for the post of the "Hover Lid Box." Maybe you could do a little live video for a better effect ;^D

You never know, there may be a market out there for this type of novelty.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Now, will the lid actually hover or just get knocked out of the way?

I've been thinking of putting magnets in the inside edges of some bi-fold doors, and then this here post shows up! Gotta love how this all works! I guess I'll be using super glue - seems to be the preferred adhesive!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

"I guess I'll be using super glue - seems to be the preferred adhesive!" - Dorje

Yes, that's what I used, and it worked fine. Hey, Walmart even sells a generic brand now with (4) tubes for $1. You can't beat that!


----------



## SgtBond (Dec 6, 2012)

I think the floating lid idea would be great in avoiding pinched fingers, as well as a novelty item! Also for the ones looking at magnetic cabinet doors, there is a magnet called a "gel magnet" that is soft and makes for "soft closing doors" No slam! https://www.inventables.com/technologies/soft-gel-magnet its really a pretty cool product. Slightly more expensive, but makes for a very… exquisite alternative to regular magnets!


----------



## SgtBond (Dec 6, 2012)

I just finished my iPad doc I made for one of my architecture classes and found that putting cups on your magnets is a great way to attach them with a hidden screw, and it also makes the magnetic power 4X stronger. Google magnet cups to see what they are.


----------



## Wdwerker (Apr 14, 2012)

K& J magnetics has a huge selection of magnets and the metal cups as well. They have magnets with countersunk holes for screws, round and square ones!
They have a wealth of knowledge as well, articles on how to use and precautions as well. Formula's for calculating the pull strength in different situations. Magnet to heavy cast iron has more pull than the same magnet to thin sheet metal.
Get a 1/2" ball shaped magnet! Roll it across a hardwood floor and it will stop over every blind nail in the tongue and groove. It will find finish nails in trim no matter how well the are filled and hidden. Slide it across drywall and it will find all the nails or screws, great stud finder with no batteries! A 5/8" or 3/4" ball magnet will find metal studs in commercial construction, stick to the wall and slowly roll down the wall over the metal stud until it comes to a screw.

They have high quality powerful magnets and some of the larger ones are quite expensive. The cheaper magnets from discount sources can break or chip easily and they are not as strong for the same size.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Wdwerker beat me to it. +1 for K&J Magnetics and magnets with the countersunk hole. I bought a batch of these and they are super handy-no glue needed.

BTW, I *LOVE *the lamp application. It made me think about putting one on my bandsaw too.
You might try a ceiling fan light bulb as they are ruggedized against vibration.


----------



## EdwardR (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Guys I hate to be a kill joy BUT!!!! be careful if you make and sell wood projects with Neo magnets in them.

Tyco toy corporation found out the hard way years back. They put small neo's in there HO cars for better handling. Grandpa in japan bought the grandson one and never made it out of the store. he put the package under his arm and it stopped his pace maker. Enough said.

A quick funny story. before retiring and selling my hobby business I did part time. I would build and race HO cars with Poly magnets that are impregnated with neo dust and also neo magnets . Every time I tried to use my credit cards they where rejected because they would not work. The magnetism in my shop was so strong it penetrated my wallet in my back pocket and killed my cards .

The magnets you buy in stores are about level 20 neo we used level 50.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Shoe Goo, it dries to a hard rubbery consistancy and I find that rubbery drying glues hold to very slick nonporus surfaces better than brittle and hard glues.


----------



## DannyB (Jan 12, 2009)

"Magnets are truly an amazing phenomenon. Like electricity, they exert power that cannot be seen - but it is there."

This is funny, because these two are the same phenomenon (electromagnetism).


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice project, Tom. I also use super glue to hold them into the hole recesses.
Happy Holidays to you and yours : )


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

This is an old topic, but I have related question…

If using multiple rare earth magnets in a project, is pole orientation a concern?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

There are a couple or more threads intermingling here. All in all, it's delightful.

Here's a fun use of a couple of 25 cent size magnets, yellow glue the adhesive:




























For this image I just touched the board down near the bench grinders:










And finally, I used a magnetic lamp for the little bandsaw and anchored it so I'd get a little more use out of the bulb.










Now the question: Will CFLs last longer in rough-use situations? I'm thinking of garage door opener as well as task lamps attached to tools.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Graham78 (Dec 3, 2012)

I have to agree with all that said cyanoacrylite is the one to use, it dries in a flash and holds the magnets tight.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hi Lee* , what are you using the magnetic stick for on top of your BS ?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

It's just there. It troubles people until they ask or touch it.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LMAO !


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I tried epoxy, but it didn't hold. Maybe scuffing them up would work better.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Tom, I buy 3/4" ring shape rare earth magnets with a counter sink and fasten them with screw. They really hold and I can trust the mount. These new ones I just receive from Applied Magnets are 10# magnets and are considerably stronger than the 5.8# ones from Magcraft


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

I've had good results with JB weld quick set. It must have a metallic base because the magnets cause it to flow over their surface when applied.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jim and bold1.


----------

